# Visa extension/background check



## John4phil (Dec 14, 2017)

*Visa Background Checks*

When applying for an extension to a tourist visa, or an ACR I card, item #3 on the "How to apply" says "If the applicant has no derogatory records, a BI Clearance Certificate shall be issued. Otherwise, the applicant must proceed to the Verification and Certification Unit for Clearance." What does this mean? Is it derogatory records within the Philippines, or do they do a background check or criminal record check on you from your home country?? Can anyone please interpret this for me? I have a felony on my record from 32 years ago, that's why i am asking. I'd like to retire in the Philippines next year, and I am just wondering if this felony will prevent me from staying there. Thank you.

I live in the United States. I have a girlfriend in the Philippines. I want to retire next year and move to the Philippines to live with her. I have a felony on my record from 32 years ago. Does anyone know if the Philippines does a criminal background check with the FBI in order to grant a visa? Tourist visa? Visa extension? ACR I card? Thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

John4phil said:


> When applying for an extension to a tourist visa, or an ACR I card, item #3 on the "How to apply" says "If the applicant has no derogatory records, a BI Clearance Certificate shall be issued. Otherwise, the applicant must proceed to the Verification and Certification Unit for Clearance." What does this mean? Is it derogatory records within the Philippines, or do they do a background check or criminal record check on you from your home country?? Can anyone please interpret this for me? I have a felony on my record from 32 years ago, that's why i am asking. I'd like to retire in the Philippines next year, and I am just wondering if this felony will prevent me from staying there. Thank you.


John, Welcome to the forum. You are sure to get some replies to your question on the visa. When I first came here I seem to remember a question like that also. Once here, when you renew your tourist visa, I believe that question is in regards to your activity in the Philippines only-nothing or nowhere else. Others here may have a different take on it but I'd be willing to bet Immigration at that point is interested in and events here in country.

Best Of Luck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Derogatory check... I agree with Asian Spirit more of an event here or posting that may have gone viral in the Philippines or someone has reported you to PBI such as negative comments about Philippine citizens, photos or filming the PBI or any government agency, complaining about the trash and naming names or any disparaging comment about the barangay, mayor or politician,on your Facebook or other social media this also applies to Philippine citizens. another area would be rental dispute, trouble with the law here could bring up a red flag.


----------

